
Mary Meeker's Internet Trends failed to mention one of the biggest platforms - smoyer
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mary-meekers-internet-trends-tells-us-growth-slowing-motschwiller?trk=eml-b2_content_ecosystem_digest-hero-14-null&midToken=AQE5WL03u_Wx3w&fromEmail=fromEmail&ut=3thusGRugEzTg1
======
smoyer
@Moderators - The title I've included is the title that LinkedIn used when
this item showed up in my (email) news feed. Since it seems more concise than
the article's title on their site, I chose this one.

